
Ask HN: Computer tourism - adregan
Hello all. I&#x27;m heading to the Bay Area for the first time, and I have some time to kill. Can you recommend some must see&#x2F;do activities related to the history (or present) of computing? Thus far, I&#x27;ve planned to visit the computer history museum, but beyond that, I don&#x27;t know what&#x27;s what.
======
ColinWright
How urgently do you want this - I have a collection of recommendations people
have been sending me over time, but they are still in raw form and need
sorting. I can do the processing, but it will take a little time.

When do you need this by?

~~~
adregan
Thanks! No need for processing as I'm fairly "in the moment," if you catch my
drift.

Maybe you could pick your favorite (or 2 favorites). I am traveling for a
wedding, so I won't be able to do a great deal, but I have a couple of days
before other folks start arriving.

~~~
ColinWright
I have to process them, as there are _many_ recommendations across tens of
emails. I'll see what I can do in the next day or so, unless you tell me that
would be too late, in which case I'll try to do it in the next few hours.

~~~
adregan
I don't want to put you out, but tomorrow will be the best day I have to
indulge in seeing the computing sites.

~~~
ColinWright
Apologies, too short a time-scale for me 8-(

Sorry.

~~~
adregan
No problem! Thanks for trying. Hope you put out a little travel guide with all
your material.

